# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري > أحكام القضاء التجاري >  مجموعة من أحكام محكمة النقض فى المواد التجارية 2

## هيثم الفقى

محكمة الموضوع 
(1) محكمة الموضوع . سلتطها فى تحصيل فى تحصيل فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وتقدير الأدلة والمستندات وتقارير أهل الخبرة المقدمة إليها والأخذ بما تطمئن إليه منها واستخلاص الخطأ الموجب للمسئولية متى كان استخلاصها سائغاً . 
( الطعن رقم 963لسنة 62ق- جلسة 21/12/1999) 
(نقض جلسة 21/5/1995س46ج1ص791) 
(2) محكمة الموضوع . سلتطها فى تقدير الدعوى وتقارير الخبراء واستخلاص الصحيح منها والأخذ بما تطمئن منها واطراح ما عداه شرطه أن يكون ذلك سائغاً ومردوداً لأصله الثابت فى الأوراق مؤدياً إلى النتيجة التى انتهت إليها . 
( الطعن رقم 3028لسنة61ق-جلسة7/3/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 7963لسنة65ق-جلسة4/4/1998) 
(3) محكمة الموضوع . التزامها من تلقاء نفسها بتقصى الحكم القانونى الصحيح المنطبق على العلاقة بين طرفى الدعوى . 
( الطعنان رقما 904،885 لسنة 68ق- جلسة 18/4/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 5298 لسنة61ق-جلسة28/2/1998) 

(4) استخلاص الخطأ وعلاقة السببية بينه وبين الضرر من مسائل الواقع التى يقدرها قاضى الموضوع ما دام استخلاصه سائغاً . 
( الطعن رقم 110 لسنة 69ق-جلسة24/4/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 8/7/1996 س47ج2ص1114) 

(5) تفسير الإقرارات والاتفاقات والمشارطات وسائر المحررات من سلطة محكمة الموضوع عدم خضوعها فى ذلك لرقابة محكمة النقض ما دامت لم تخرج عما تحتمله عباراتها . 
( الطعن رقم 5511لسنة62ق-جلسة12/6/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 5/11/1996 س47ج2ص1245) 
(6) محكمة الموضوع .لها السلطة التامة فى تفسير المستندات وصيغ العقود شرطه عدم خروجها عما تحتمله عبارات المحرر الواضحة التزامها فى التفسير بما تفيده عبارات المحرر وليس عبارة معينة . 
( الطعن رقم 1229لسنة69ق-جلسة20/6/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 27/2/1994س45ج1ص445) 
( نقض جلسة 19/11/1994 س45ج1ص210) 

مسئوليــــــــة 
(1) محكمة الموضوع .سلتطها فى استخلاص الخطأ الموجب للمسئولية متى كان سائغاً ومستمداً من عناصر تؤدى إليه من وقائع الدعوى تكييف الفعل بأنه خطأ من عدمه خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض . 
( الطعن رقم 153 لسنة 69ق-جلسة 32/12/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 32/2/1989س40ج1ص593) 

مقاولـــــــــة 
(1) مسئولية المقاول عن سلامة البناء . امتدادها إلى ما بعد تسليم البناء فى حالة ما إذا كانت العيوب به خفية .اعتبارها مسئولية عقدية . تحققها بمخالفة المقاول الشروط والمواصفات المتفق عليها أو انحرافه عن تقاليد الصنعة وعرفها أو نزوله عن عناية الشخص المعتاد فى تنفيذ التزامه . 
( الطعن رقم 1390لسنة69ق- جلسة1/7/2000) 

(2) بلوغ العيب فى البناء حداً من الجسامة ما كان يقبله رب العمل ولو علم به قبل تمام التنفيذ . الخيار له بين طلب الفسخ أو إبقاء البناء مع التعويض فى الحالتين إن كان له مقتض عدم بلوغ العيب هذه الدرجة. أثره .اقتصار حق رب العمل على التعويض . 
( الطعن رقم 1390لسنة69ق- جلسة1/7/2000) 

(3) التزام الطاعن والمطعون ضده السابع بالعقد محل التداعى باعتبارهما مقاولين بتشييد العقار طبقاً للشروط الفنية والهندسية المتفق عليها به فى مقابل التزام المطعون ضدهم الستة الأوائل بتمليكها ثلثى الأرض والبناء . إثبات الحكم المطعون فيه من مطالعته لتقارير الخبراء ظهور عيوب جسيمة فى تصميم بناء هذا العقار وفى تنفيذه وأنه يتوقع زيادتها مستقبلاً وترميمها يحتاج إلى أسلوب فنى متخصص و أن التأخير فى ذلك يؤثر على سلامة العقار بما يحقق للمطعون ضدهم طلب فسخ العقد . انتهاؤه إلى هذه النتيجة الصحيحة وقضاؤه بفسخ العقد صحيح أياً كان الرأى فى تكييفه القانونى للعقد . 
( الطعون رقم 1390لسنة69ق- جلسة1/7/2000) 

موطـــــــــــن 
مباشرة الأجنبى شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً نشاطاً تجارياً أو حرفة فى مصر .أثره .اعتبار مكان النشاط موطناً له فى مصر فيما يتصل به المادتان 41،53/2دمن القانون المدنى والمادة 13/5 من قانون المرافعات . 
(نقض رقم 4609لسنة62 ق- جلسة1/2/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 4/2/1980س31ج1ص388) 

نقــــض 
(1) ترك الخصومة فى الطعن بعد فوات ميعاده. يتضمن نزولاً من الطاعنة عن حقها فى 
الطعن . علة ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 1370لسنة65ق- جلسة7/10/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 16/6/1994س45ج2ص1038) 
(2) حجية الأحكام .جواز التمسك بها للمرة الأولى أمام محكمة النقض .شرطه . أن تكون عناصرها الواقعية مطروحة على محكمة الموضوع . مفاده. أن التمسك بحجية حكم سابق مقتضاه تقديم هذا الحكم إلى محكمة الموضوع. علة ذلك. 
(الطعن رقم 11750لسنة65ق- جلسة 4/1/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 2356لسنة61ق- جلسة11/7/196) 
( نقض جلسة 12/4/1980س31ج1ص1096) 
(3) إصابة الحكم المطعون فيه صحيح القانون قصوره فى أسبابه القانونية .لا عيب . لمحكمة النقض تقويمها وإنشاء أسباب جديدة بما يصلح ردا على ما انتهى إليه دون أن تنقضه. 
( الطعن رقم 11750لسنة65ق- جلسة4/1/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 1165لسنة6ق- جلسة22/2/1998) 
(4) عدم بيان الطاعن أوجه الدفاع التى أغفل الخبراء التعرض لها والاعتراضات التى أهمل الحكم المطعون فيه تقدير قيمتها . نعى مجهل .أثره . عدم قبوله . 
( الطعن رقم 3584لسنة62ق- جلسة25/1/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 30/5/1991س42ج1ص1251) 
(5) محكمة النقض . لها إثارة المسائل المتعلقة بالنظام العام من تلقاء ذاتها . 
(الطعن رقم 6275ق- جلسة14/3/2000) 
( نقض جلسة23/5/1995س46ج1ص806) 
(6) الحكم بعدم دستورية نص قانونى غير ضريبى أو لائحة . أثره .عدم جواز تطبيقه من اليوم التالى لنشر الحكم فى الجريدة الرسمية . تعلقه بنص ضريبى . أثره .تطبيقه بأثر مباشر . انسحاب هذا الأثر على الوقائع والمراكز القانونية السابقة على صدوره حتى ولو أدرك الدعوى أمام محكمة النقض . تعلق ذلك بالنظام العام . لمحكمة النقض إعماله من تلقاء ذاتها . علة ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 6275لسنة62ق- جلسة14/3/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 777لسنة61ق"هيئة عامة "- جلسة18/5/1999 س 48ج2ص أ) 
(7) نقض الحكم و الاحالة التزام المحكمة المحال إليها بالمسألة القانونية التى فصل فيها الحكم الناقص .م269 مرافعات . المقصود بالمسألة القانونية . ما طرح على محكمة النقض و أدلت برأيها فيه عن قصد وبصر . اكتسابه قوة الشىء المحكوم فيه عدا ذلك . عودة الخصومة والخصوم إلى ما كانت وكانوا عليه قبل صدور الحكم المنقوض . لمحكمة الإحالة أن تبنى حكمها على فهم جديد لواقع الدعوى . 
( الطعن رقم 5511لسنة62ق- جلسة12/6/2000) 
( نقض جلسة28/4/1991س42ج1ص939) 
( نقض جلسة 26/6/1989س40ج2ص671) 
( نقض جلسة 13/5/1987س38ج1ص708) 
(8)خلو صحيفة الطعن بالنقض من اختصام الشركة المتضامنة الوحيدة فى الشركة .ثبوت اختصام كل ورثتها فى الطعن . أثره .قبول الطعن شكلاً . 
( الطعن رقم 393لسنة63ق- جلسة27/6/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 2045لسنة64ق- جلسة14/6/1995)

----------


## rehabhamza

نريد احكام نقض اكثر وصور حقيقية من هذه الحكام

----------

